# 3 mile bridge runner



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

What are the options for a fish that can run a couple hundred yards of line w/ 15-20lbs drag in a hurry. Happened 3 times in 2 weeks at the 3 mile on cut minheaden. Lost all 3 of them.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Shark is obvious, but I didn't think sharks that big got all the way up there.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Shark, big bull red, jack cravelle,


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have hooked and seen em well in the couple hundred pound range. Spinner most recently.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably sharp like already stated but also could be a huge ray. Iv caught several sharks 50plus lbs and in that shallow water they are a beast to bring in. Lots of wreckage to break you off. You'd be surprised how big they are. I'd never get in the water. Just ask some of the guys that have dived it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Could be any of the above. I would guess shark, ray, or crevalle.

The Bay will yield some surprises for sure.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Tarpon.. did it a few times on the old bridge.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm gonna get one one of these days. I was close on the last one. I got untied from the bridge and was able to follow it through the bridge and out the other side, but he got into the rubble.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Butler879 said:


> Shark is obvious, but I didn't think sharks that big got all the way up there.


Oh yes they do!!! I've seen 6-7ft bull sharks all the way up to the mouth of Escambia and wouldn't surprise me if they went further!


----------



## Fouled_Anchor (Jul 17, 2015)

Yaksquatch said:


> Oh yes they do!!! I've seen 6-7ft bull sharks all the way up to the mouth of Escambia and wouldn't surprise me if they went further!


This pretty much seals the deal for me. Especially since it's so close to home. I'm gonna have to give it a few tries over the course of the next month. I'll drop some cut and whole bait on a couple 8/0 and 15/0 Mustad 39960d circles. Let y'all know how it turns out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Shark, big jack, tarpon....


----------

